# Error launching builder (make -k c ) occurs to my eclipse when building C project



## rutherking (Feb 3, 2004)

I have download CDT 2.0 and eclipse3.0.
After I create a project of C program, I cannot build the project.
When building, an error occurs with the message below:

Error launching builder (make -k c )
(Exec error:Launching failed)

How to resolve this issue?

I have searched information about this issue via google.
I found that some people use Cygwin's make path as the make path of eclipse to resolve this issue.
Does Cygwin must be used for this issue?
Thanks!


----------

